# Close up watch shots.



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

A few close up shots of some of my watches.































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Steady hand there,well done,guessing Tudor?


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

bridgeman said:


> Steady hand there,well done,guessing Tudor?


In order

Panerai 359 
Tudor Blackbay Red
Tudor Pelagos LHD
Brietling Navitimer.

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Close up shots that well focused are a treat to see - and a good way sometimes of detecting shoddy workmanship.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Always said:


> Close up shots that well focused are a treat to see - and a good way sometimes of detecting shoddy workmanship.


I try not to look too closely at some if my older watches. Macro photgraphy reveals horrors. 

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I must admit, I wouldn't like to submit some of my Chinese cheapies to the macro lens, and they were bought brand new. :laugh:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The 2nd one is awesome! Did you use a phone and one of those macro lens accessories ? Many people apparently do this nowadays... I'm often blown away by the quality of smartphone photos...


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

gimli said:


> The 2nd one is awesome! Did you use a phone and one of those macro lens accessories ? Many people apparently do this nowadays... I'm often blown away by the quality of smartphone photos...


Good old Nikon DSLR and Nikon 105mm f2.8 Macro lens. Tripod mirror up and cable release.

I have seen some good pictures taken with phones and an add in lens.

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good photos ! i bought an "endoscope" (didital photography) it projects very close up pix. to a lap top. UNFORTUNATELY you must be on the net to use it. VIN


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

'Fraid i'm not good with a camera and these aren't too close!!









































































John


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Makes you appreciate even more the workmanship and intracacies of a watch,from the movements to the watch face itself,even if we dont like a certain style theres no doubt most are still almost damn perfect!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

All the above taken during a lull in the tourettes.

:biggrin:

Promise to try harder!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

A few more close (ish) pic's...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple that were done with the 'Magnifyer' app on my phone. This will take up to 4x life size.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Taken with a 43x microscope









with a 50x microscope









And with a 250x microscope! This is a single jewel


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice shots! The best I could do with an iPhone and a camera lens...

I was trying to get the depth of the logos which have been applied to the dial.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've done my fair share of macro shots back in the day.














































But I really get amazed when I get something like this ...



















using an iPad or phone.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bejesus, guys...how close d'ya need to get..........

Oh, I get it...this is the photography section.....it's all lenses and DSLRs....F stops and focusing.

Guys....that's all dead now. A basic smart phone can now take a better pic than all that paraphernalia. Plus you don't need to lug a backpack full of outdated luggage with you.

Smart phone, magnifyer app, job done............

....and before you rubbish the above, photography was my be all and end all hobby...and I had all the gear and knew how to use it. Sometimes you have to leave the 'Luddite' behind and go with the flow........


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

What web photo program do you use?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

First attempt using my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge with a Yutoc wide angle/macro clip-on attachment (£9.99 from Amazon)


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Had to play around with file size before I could upload to the gallery but here are a couple more.

First is the GS quartz 20th anniversary which has the Seiko lions on the dial with the one at the 20 minute marker facing the opposite way to all the others










Next up is my Omega Seamaster Vancouver










Need to practice a bit more to get the quality up to standard so ordered a tripod with bluetooth remote control (for the camera) to see if that helps.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

thegreentreefrog said:


> What web photo program do you use?


 Not sure if this question was directed at me, but I don't use a web programme....it's an app that came bundled with my phone (Samsung S5)










To use the Magnifier app, it's best to mount the phone on a mini tripod to stop shake. Once mounted, you just select the magnification you want from the slider at the bottom of the screen, let the camera focus, and take the shot. One good thing about the app is that you don't need to be right on top of the subject....there's usually a good distance between the phone and the object, thus eliminating shadows. If the app isn't already pre-installed on your phone , you can download it from the app store.

Some pics of the setup...


























Some of the resulting pics...


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

Great photo's what Web Hosting do you use, Bucket list, Flikr?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

@Roger the Dodger How do you reduce the file size for adding to the gallery? I could not see how to do this on my Samsung but could do it by transferring to my pc and the using resize - just not sure what pixel sttings are best.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Roger that is a very nice setup you have there. I've never seen it before. You have a tripot, one of those 360 type things that rotate around and the phone holder. How does the tripod not tip over given the center of gravity is way off ?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

richy176 said:


> @Roger the Dodger How do you reduce the file size for adding to the gallery? I could not see how to do this on my Samsung but could do it by transferring to my pc and the using resize - just not sure what pixel sttings are best.


My go to Android pic app is QuickPic. Superb app.

My favorite mini tripod is an UltraPod II.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

thegreentreefrog said:


> Great photo's what Web Hosting do you use, Bucket list, Flikr?


 Hi GTF...I use the Gallery here, as a lot of other members do.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@richy176 Hi, Richy...I have both my Samsung phone and tablet set to take pics at 8.0m pixels (4 x 3) and the pics always load up OK. While this is quite small for todays standards, (you probably won't be able to blow the picture very large without it pixellating, as the file size is small), it's perfectly alright for forum shots. The setting on your phone or tablet is found within the camera settings. Open your camera, click the settings cog and alter the pic size to whatever you want. There is no loss of definition on your phone.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

gimli said:


> Roger that is a very nice setup you have there. I've never seen it before. You have a tripot, one of those 360 type things that rotate around and the phone holder. How does the tripod not tip over given the center of gravity is way off ?


 Hi, gimli....if you look at this pic below, you will see that one leg of the tripod is directly below the phone. This seems to work fine for this set up. The mounting cradle for the phone is actually the the cradle off a 'selfie stick'


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That is a very good idea nonetheless. I'm actually looking into buying a new phone with a good camera so I might replicate your setup for such shots.

PS: I suggest you look up those cheap phone macro lenses. They're very good and easy to use.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

gimli said:


> That is a very good idea nonetheless. I'm actually looking into buying a new phone with a good camera so I might replicate your setup for such shots.
> 
> PS: I suggest you look up those cheap phone macro lenses. They're very good and easy to use.


 I've got a set of those, but they don't take as clear a shot as the app (IMHO, you understand)


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Richy...I have both my Samsung phone and tablet set to take pics at 8.0m pixels (4 x 3) and the pics always load up OK. While this is quite small for todays standards, (you probably won't be able to blow the picture very large without it pixellating, as the file size is small), it's perfectly alright for forum shots. The setting on your phone or tablet is found within the camera settings. Open your camera, click the settings cog and alter the pic size to whatever you want. There is no loss of definition on your phone.


 Hi Rog - thanks for this. My default setting is 4.3 (12M) 4032x3024 but I also have 4.3 (6.2M) 2880x2160.

When I transferred the photos to my PC they were showing as about 3.7 MB so I will have a play around tomorrow as I now also have a tripod and the magnifier app.

Will try the camera zoom feature and compare results to using the app and the macro lens.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

For those shopping around, I have a surprisingly good little smartphone holder by *Joby* that screws into a standard tripod. They have a variant that comes with a short tripod along with it, roughly US$15 on Amazon.com.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Had a little play yesterday using my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. It has a 12mp f1.7 dual pixel spec so perfectly adequate for day to day use.

I tries similar shots using a tripod and a macro lens attachment, the built-in zoom feature and a magnifier app as mention by @Roger the Dodger

The macro lens worked well in itself but not really with the tripod as it was too far from the watch but OK if you have steady hands or use some sort of `rest'.

The built-in zoom worked well with the tripod and very close to results using the magnifier app. The biggest difference though was ease of uploading to the Gallery as the magnifier app files were much smaller than the camera zoom ones and uploaded with no problem but still no luck with the others. Here are a couple using the magnifier app


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Had a little play yesterday using my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. It has a 12mp f1.7 dual pixel spec so perfectly adequate for day to day use.
> 
> I tries similar shots using a tripod and a macro lens attachment, the built-in zoom feature and a magnifier app as mention by @Roger the Dodger
> 
> ...


 Excellent!

:thumbsup:


----------

